# brazilian barbecue



## althekillr

I love meat, and love brazilian barbecue. Is there anyway to do this at home? do you need one of those rotating roasting spits? Every time I've seen it its on a rotating spit. I don't imagine it would come out the same just on skewers on a barbecue. I know some of the higher end barbecues come with those, but those grills seemed to be charcoal or gas, and the barbecue I've seens is just roasted under a big fire.

I think the beef rib and skirt steak are my faves. anyone have a marinade recipe for the brazilian skirt steak.


----------



## adsantos13

Not sure about the specific cooking method, but it is essential that you find this particular cut of beef: Picanha

You should recognize it at those Brazilian BBQ places as the cut of beef they serve with the thick cover of fat over it. It is:dr:dr:dr


----------



## mosesbotbol

Rodizio is always be charcoal. Actually, the charcoal is made with heavy hardwood, unlike Cowboy brand charcoal. It's a kind a hassle to light, but burns forever.

As for the cut of beef, I think they are using top round or tip roast. I am not sure what the seasoning is, or more importantly, what is in the squeeze bottles that used throughout the cooking process.


----------



## floydpink

My wife is Brazilian, and a big part of their culture is the barbecue. The style actually started in Argentina and moved into Brazil. The beef is cut differently and can be bought in many latin supermarkets and is referred to as picana. (pee kahn' yah). It is most like a top roast but is cut differently. (oops, just noticed Adsantos mentioned it as well as spelled picanha correctly)
Tenderloin is also very popular as is sausage.

The squeeze bottles are usually a marinade with lime and garlic and oil, although many Northern states in Brazil use a hot pepper marinade which is very hot.

The cuts of beef are usually sprinked with rock salt (kosher style here) and grilled, as mosesbotl correctly stated, on hardwood coals.

A very easy recipe to make at home is this beef or one of my favorites, the Brazilian chicken wings. These are done by taking a large bowl with wings and squeezing lime over the wings, putting in some rock salt, add some garlic, and mix it up and let sit for a half hour before grilling.

I use a propane grill and can't be bothered with the wood and it tastes great.

The Brazilian steakhouses in the US are popular and places like Texas De Brazil are popping up all over the country. They normally are expensive and you ay one price for all you can eat and the servers will bring swords of meats to your table as long as the card next to you is green side up. When you need a break, flip to red.

In Brazil and parts of the US with large Brazilian communities, there are many more "average" rodizos where you can spend much less and enjoy a great experience.

The normal tradition in Brazil and here is to invite over friends and have beer and normally the host works the grill and cuts the meats up and passes it around to the guests who grab a couple pieces and enjoy for hours.

One of the things that struck me as odd the first few barbecues I went to was the fact that the men normally huddle around the grill drinking and talking sports and politics and taking first dibs on the meat while the women sit and talk about women things and control the kids either inside or away from the males. The cultural differences were dramatic at first for me.


----------



## partagaspete

I had a Mom and Pop one of these I frequented in Portugal. Good time, good food, and good friends.


----------



## mosesbotbol

floydpink said:


> In Brazil and parts of the US with large Brazilian communities, there are many more "average" rodizos where you can spend much less and enjoy a great experience.


There's a huge Brazilian population where I live and these places are all over. The other big thing is Brazilian buffet which includes BBQ. You put what you want to eat on a plate and they weigh it at the register and that's all you pay. There's a chain called Cafe Belo that has the corner on this market around here. It use to be a value, but now they are at $6.25 a lb, which is no deal- especially for Brazilians! My girlfriend is Brazilian, by-the-way...


----------



## floydpink

Boston, I believe, has the largest Brazilian population in the states. Orlando and Miami are not far behind, although many are leaving now due to the construction slump.

I have always believed that Brazilian and Colombian women are the sexiest in the world.

I also believe every single man should visit Brazil at least once before they settle down. My experiences in that country have been unforgettable.


----------



## mosesbotbol

floydpink said:


> Boston, I believe, has the largest Brazilian population in the states.
> 
> I have always believed that Brazilian and Colombian women are the sexiest in the world.


Yup, I live in Boston. I always wanted a Ronaldo jersey, but I can't wear one around here or they'll think you just got off the boat...

I'd put Venezuela on that list too... I like to bust my girlfriend's chops when she cleans our condo as all the housekeepers in Boston are Brazilian and I say she should clean as she has the natural talent for it. That line does not go over so well, lol...


----------



## floydpink

It's the same here and in New Jersey. The women clean house and the men do brick pavers or construction.

I must say, my house is always spotless.:r

The other Ronaldo, with the long hair, is my favorite player.


----------



## mosesbotbol

floydpink said:


> The other Ronaldo, with the long hair, is my favorite player.


Ronaldinho










Has the best ball skills ever. He was disappointing in the World Cup.


----------



## floydpink

His ugly mug was plastered all over the billboards when I was there last June.

Now, I have to disagree on the ball handling part as I give that crown to Pele, and was lucky enough to watch him play when he was at the end of his career with the Cosmos.


----------



## floydpink

His ugly mug was plastered all over the billboards when I was there last June.

Now, I have to respectfully disagree on the ball handling part as I give that crown to Pele, and was lucky enough to watch him play when he was at the end of his career with the Cosmos.

I found the whole team dissapointing in the World Cup.


----------



## mosesbotbol

floydpink said:


> Now, I have to respectfully disagree on the ball handling part as I give that crown to Pele, and was lucky enough to watch him play when he was at the end of his career with the Cosmos.
> 
> I found the whole team dissapointing in the World Cup.


Their styles different, and the game is different now also. Surly, Pele is great or the greatest ever. If a could've played on any professional team, it would've been the Cosmos at their height.

I agree on the Brazilian WC team. So sad.


----------



## Coach

i have one that i use for flank steak and it can easily work for skirt. i'll post it later when i find the recipe for it.:tu:tu
oh yeah it's spicey.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## floydpink

mosesbotbol said:


> Their styles different, and the game is different now also. Surly, Pele is great or the greatest ever. If a could've played on any professional team, it would've been the Cosmos at their height.
> 
> I agree on the Brazilian WC team. So sad.


I saw the Cosmos with Pele, and here goes my butchering of the others' names.

Georgio Canalia from Italy and Franz Beckenbauer from Germany.

Pele was still really sharp.

You're right though, it is a different game today.


----------



## adsantos13

I am of Portuguese descent, but most of my family left the country in the 1960's during which time the nation was under the thumb of a fascist dictatorship. My father is an only child, and he ended up here in the US via Sweden, but 95% of his cousins moved to Brazil, which was a former colony and the same language is spoken. Unfortunately, my father is a recluse and isn't close with his family so we don't speak often and I've never gone to Brazil. 


And btw, the Portuguese have a footballer named Ronaldo (Cristiano), and he's better that the Brazilian version 

Floydpink, does you wife cook Feijoada? I love that stuff :dr:dr:dr


----------



## variable

floydpink said:


> I have always believed that Brazilian and Colombian women are the sexiest in the world.
> 
> I also believe every single man should visit Brazil at least once before they settle down. My experiences in that country have been unforgettable.


Now you tell me ? 

BTW: Nice Fatboy!


----------



## BillyCigars

floydpink said:


> I have always believed that Brazilian and Colombian women are the sexiest in the world.


:tpd::tpd: Well, except for my Puerto Rican ex 



floydpink said:


> I also believe every single man should visit Brazil at least once before they settle down. My experiences in that country have been unforgettable.


Honestly, if I ever went to Brazil, there would be a really good chance that I'd never leave :tu

On topic:

There's a really great Brazilian BBQ place called Ipanema Grill down on 1st Avenue near Harbor Steps in Seattle. When I was at Merrill, me & the boys used to go down every Friday @ noon for "Brazilian" and would finish up the afternoon with cigars and drinks on the roof of my buddies apartment building. Good times. Great food!!


----------



## mosesbotbol

adsantos13 said:


> And btw, the Portuguese have a footballer named Ronaldo (Cristiano), and he's better that the Brazilian version
> 
> Floydpink, does you wife cook Feijoada? I love that stuff :dr:dr:dr


Cristiano has a long way to go to beat Ronaldo's (BR) WC goals record. Certainly, he is better right now. Do you think comparing both at their peak Cristiano is better?

Feijoada is great. A lot places around here do it up on the Sundays. The pigs tail and linguica is awesome in it.


----------



## althekillr

anybody try the fogo de chao chain. there's one here in beverly hills, but at $50 a pop, I don't know if I can eat that much in meat. I hear its fantastic though.


----------



## mosesbotbol

althekillr said:


> anybody try the fogo de chao chain. there's one here in beverly hills, but at $50 a pop, I don't know if I can eat that much in meat. I hear its fantastic though.


That is expensive, but I guess because it's Beverly Hills. No Brazilian is going to pay that! Around here (Boston), $30.00 would be max.


----------



## adsantos13

mosesbotbol said:


> Cristiano has a long way to go to beat Ronaldo's (BR) WC goals record. Certainly, he is better right now. Do you think comparing both at their peak Cristiano is better?


Hard to say but it's probably close, however I am far from an expert on football. I get the notion that Ronaldinho has been slacking since Barcelona won the Champions League a few years back. Mostly though, I was just talking junk 

Actually can't wait to get home to watch the games today.



mosesbotbol said:


> Feijoada is great. A lot places around here do it up on the Sundays. The pigs tail and linguica is awesome in it.


Yum. All this talk about feijoada is making me crazy. Have you ever had the Portuguese version ("Feijoada à Transmontana")? My grandmother used to make it all the time. It was basically the same as the Brazilian version, but she would use red, white, or pinto beans in lieu of black beans.


----------



## Benz_one

althekillr said:


> anybody try the fogo de chao chain. there's one here in beverly hills, but at $50 a pop, I don't know if I can eat that much in meat. I hear its fantastic though.


My girlfriend and I actually went there for dinner this past weekend in Austin.

It was a very good meal. The meats were some of the best I've had. It was expensive, but a rare (excuse the steak pun) treat for us.

Much greater variety of meats at this restaurant versus other Brazilian restaurants that I have been to in the past.

I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Coach

sorry for the delay but here it is:

10 Cloves peeled garlic, minced
1/2 cup Chopped Flat Leaf Parsely
1/3 cup Oregano(1/2 c if using Fresh Oregano)
1/2 cup Crushed Red Pepper Flakes
1 cup BOILING Water
1/2 cup Apple Cider Vinegar
1/4 cup Lime Juice(fresh squeezed preferred)
1/2 cup Olive Oil
Kosher Salt and Pepper to taste
3lbs of Skirt Steak/Flank Steak/Tri Tip/London Broil

In a mixing bowl combine all the ingredients except for the meat, stir well and let cool completely. Salt-n-Pepper the meat and place into ziploc bag or container with tight sealing lid. When liquid is cooled, pour generously over the meat and seal. Refrigerate for atleast 10hrs(less for Skirt Steak- 2-4 hrs). Grill the steaks and use the marinade as a baste. Top your meat with a chunky tomato salsa.
This is a SPICEY MARINADE


----------



## floydpink

adsantos13 said:


> I am of Portuguese descent, but most of my family left the country in the 1960's during which time the nation was under the thumb of a fascist dictatorship. My father is an only child, and he ended up here in the US via Sweden, but 95% of his cousins moved to Brazil, which was a former colony and the same language is spoken. Unfortunately, my father is a recluse and isn't close with his family so we don't speak often and I've never gone to Brazil.
> 
> And btw, the Portuguese have a footballer named Ronaldo (Cristiano), and he's better that the Brazilian version
> 
> Floydpink, does you wife cook Feijoada? I love that stuff :dr:dr:dr


I was in the unfortunate position of going to the market to help pick up the ingredients for a traditional feijoada/ caiparina Saturday meal and was turned off for life after seeing what "traditional" ingredients are included.


----------

